# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  What is a Jabba the Hut frog?

## GreenVirus

I heard of a frog called "jabba the Hut frog" I was wondering if anyone would know the scientific name of this frog and show me some pics cause right now I'm deciding whether I should get a jabba the hut frog or an african bullfrog. I also googled it and found this(the pic down below) but I'm not sure whether it's a jabba the hut frog or something else. Honestly I think it looks like a very fat dumpy tree frog or something.

----------


## Thomas

That is a really obese White's (Dumpy) tree frog in the photo. To my knowledge, there is no actual "Jabba the Hut frog." I've heard this name applied to Pixies, Budgett's, Pacmans, and even Waxy Monkey frogs (_Phyllomedusa sauvagii_). I would say it is most often applied to the Budgett's frog.

----------


## Whistly

I want one

----------


## Leefrogs

That's funny LOL. Cuz they're wild there in new zeland, but u call them green tree frog. Called dumpy and whites. Making them that fat if bad for them, but they should live 15 years, can get older.

----------


## onedge30

The title "Jabba the Hut frog" I have only heard in reference to giant African bullfrogs or horned frogs. Due to their normal appearance and activity level. They only really move to get food. Most of their time they just sit there like a bump in the mud. LOL

----------


## GreenVirus

ok guys thanks for the info if anyone else thinks they know what a jabba the hut frog is then feel free to post :Frog Smile:

----------


## Terry

Here is my favorite "Star Wars" frog, Breviceps fuscus, from South Africa.

----------


## Thomas

> Here is my favorite "Star Wars" frog, Breviceps fuscus, from South Africa.


Very nice Terry, I am also a Breviceps fan. Does this individual come from your private collection?

----------

